# A Week On Vancouver Island



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

So we're at one of the most beautiful places on earth and have the campground pretty much to ourselves! The weather has been near perfect, lots of great riding roads, and we're having a blast! Got out yesterday to Sproat lake, home of the biggest water bomber on earth(I think).


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

I was just in Chemainus for 1 week, moving my parents. Weather was beautiful.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice photo's.Gotta love the island.Hope some of that nice weather heads our way soon.Were heading out on the mayden voyage on Sunday for 10 days in a toyhauler just like yours.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

sonomaguy said:


> I was just in Chemainus for 1 week, moving my parents. Weather was beautiful.


We're heading that direction tomorrow.


----------



## SalishSea (May 8, 2012)

Spending a couple weeks on Vancouver Island is #1 on our camping to do list.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow! Any idea what the cost to is to put the trailer on the ferry?


----------



## Boomer (Jun 10, 2009)

ORvagabond said:


> Wow! Any idea what the cost to is to put the trailer on the ferry?


bcferries.com

Horseshoe Bay to Departure Bay Nanimo
About $52 plus passengers plus $5.85 per foot over 20 feet. (+/-)
It does not say anything about over height vehicles.

Boomer


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

ORvagabond said:


> Wow! Any idea what the cost to is to put the trailer on the ferry?


Cost us $275 for 53' and 2 adults. Pricey!


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

There is a charge for overheight also, then they put you with the big rigs on the bottom.


----------

